# I need a babygrow:D



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate central heating, last house had under floor heating, which was great, and even heat all over the house, but radiator just dry the air, & my my eyes & make me feel drowsy, previously I had none just a fire in the lounge which I left on it's lowest setting and it was enough, but I'm getting a older now & do feel the cold.

I figured a adult sized babygrow would be ideal, a nice pale blue one would do.

I've looked at onesies, but I've yet to find one which will allow me to go to the loo without removing the damned thing, the zipper are far too short for any normal bloke, so they're useless.

Any ideas.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A humidifier would solve your problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oops, I missed a vital bit of info out of the OP Drew, shall I just say that having the heating on at all, doesn't go down well here, hasn't for about 6 years now, not on cost grounds, how can I put this, I'm hoping she'll grow out of it, the sooner the better  

It's a draughty old house anyway, so I don't think anything would help, I just need to get out of the draughts somehow, babygrow seems ideal as it only affects me.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When it gets really cold I get out the long johns. They make a huge difference in comfort, especially if tucked into some decent socks (no kidding!).
Craghopper do some very comfy and snuggly lined trousers too, which I find work as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> When it gets really cold I get out the long johns. They make a huge difference in comfort, especially if tucked into some decent socks (no kidding!).
> Craghopper do some very comfy and snuggly lined trousers too, which I find work as well.


I've tried long johns too, they tend to be too tight or to baggy and I actually get overheated, it's a difficult problem for me, it's mainly my left leg from hip to toes which feels cold, and my back too, so I don't really want to be warmer, just stop the draughts which are making me cold, even with the heating on.

I honestly don't know what the answer is to be honest.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Merino wool long johns from Go Outdoors are expensive but brilliant, don't sag or bag and not scratchy. They also dry pdq. too. Check em out!


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Another vote for Craghopper lined Kiwi trousers, or if you can afford them Rohan winter bags, which are the Rolls Royce of lined trousers.

I put mine on around mid Sept and my wife cuts me out of them around May. I just bought a new pair of Rohan's before Christmas. Direct from Rohan they were doing £20 off and free postage for a limited period. £69 which I regard as great value.

Davy


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

The on-line shop "Chums" sell warmlined and warmlined water resistant action trousers for around £25. They wash well and I find them comfortable.
They're good value compared to Rohans etc. and sometimes there are offers such as a reduction or free postage.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Those last few seem a bit overkill, I only need them for home when I'm sat around, I'm more or less okay when out and about.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't have a problem round the house but if I'm out and about garden, shed, doing maintenance, helping friends, I 'slip' into a not too old Boiler Suit.
Cheap and expendable extra layer plus you then look busy.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Any seamstresses/tailors out there? I am sure they could run you up just what you are looking for. Merino wool is fabulous and only needs airing between wearings to stay fresh.


While they are at it could they run me up some pyjama bottoms with a gusset? Hate being cut in half by mine! 


I also have a business idea. Why does no one make a towelling pair of trousers (with a gusset of course  ) to go with towelling dressing gowns. We could just put them on after a shower and dry ourselves by walking around!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like the song, dedicated follower of fashion, maybe don't pull em up so tight.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Keep an eye on Aldi for pure Marino wool base layers at a ridiculously low price

We each have a couple of sets

What about fleece pyjamas Kev ?

Light and warm, easy to wear around the house, a bit like a light weight tracksuit 

If I'm not going out I live in mine which is a habit I should break

I have several pairs I hastily add

I often clean the house, shower and put on a fresh pair for a relaxed evening by the fire

Like you I'm not fan of central heating, a couple of hours morning and evening in the winter 

But the open fire is burning all day in the main lounge and we have catalytic gas fires in the dining/kitchen and second lounge if needed as there is four of us living here now, and young Alberts X Box seems to commandeer the second lounge these days.

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here you go Kev. These would suit you just perfect

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1723...=1006886&device=c&campaignid=726151085&crdt=0

Or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adults-Be...Unisex-Ladies-Mens-Funny-Outfit-/381541055406

The second one is a bit more macho and you can run around the house growling and smearing honey all over Liz.  Maybe not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Here you go Kev. These would suit you just perfect
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1723...=1006886&device=c&campaignid=726151085&crdt=0
> 
> ...


Aunt :roll:

I wondered how long it would take, Liz bought me the second one two years ago for in the van, yeah right, I cut the head off, but I ended up binning it as it was too flimsy, and the zipper ended way too high to be of any use, and she get's annoyed when I do that, gets in her fur.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Aunt :roll:
> 
> I wondered how long it would take, Liz bought me the second one two years ago for in the van, yeah right, I cut the head off, but I ended up binning it as it was too flimsy, and the zipper ended way too high to be of any use, and she get's annoyed when I do that, gets in her fur.


I like to let your threads gain a bit of momentum these days Kev just to lead you into a false sense of security thinking I might have missed them.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

You need to do a another search, I found/saw, did not buy, some fleece onesies with a 'trap door' like the all inones in an old cowboy film. Just don't be too surprised at what else turns up lol


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

How about this one?

https://www.foreverlazy.com/unilazy-black-pajama.html


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

What about one of these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KingCamp-...hash=item2ef1f57059:m:mjgUiX9sRhWMd2iBcUX_Diw


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All got the same zipper problem too high to go for a leak


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just get one of the ones I linked to Kev and make your own little fun size Mars bar flap.  A bit of Velcro and your good to go! Im wasted on here. No, Dont thank me.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Go here http://www.roho.co.uk/ and search "under suits"..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Go here http://www.roho.co.uk/ and search "under suits"..
> 
> ray.


Nowt like a bit of lateral thinking Ray   Thanks.

http://www.roho.co.uk/watersports/Gul-Radiation-Fleece-Under-Suit-1.html could be a winner, could do with a better picture, but in the running.

Might be worth a drive over to have a look seeing as it's only up the road


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This outfit is nearer, a mate of mine used to sew for them, but look at the prices.

http://www.drysuits.co.uk/SearchResults.asp?Search=undersuits&Submit=


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheaper, but not sure of quality.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GUL-RADIA...916528?hash=item43fb89bbb0:g:U6AAAOxyoExSCj9u


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got one of the Gul suits on Friday, tried it on, twas a bit snug ( I need to stop eating space hoppers ) so ordered the next size up, less snug, but the arm and legs are really baggy on both, so must be so divers keep full mobility, for me it means the bits which are warm enough already don't overheat.

They came from the Ebay seller I linked to before, good price, free and quick delivery, good to speak to on the phone, and a 30 day return policy, I just need to decide which to keep, I tried the bigget set tonight for a while and they were good, I'll see if the smaller ones are as good or better tomorrow.




Big thanks to Ray for the original link ☺☺ well pleased, good old MHF to the rescue again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We need photos.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> We need photos.


What you might need and what you'll get are vastly different Barfs


----------

